# Ossabaw Nov3 PW hunt cancelled



## jkp (Oct 31, 2016)

Well I think it really sucks that the Region 7 office said the hunt was still on on Friday and now at 10am on Monday day before the island opens they send out an email saying its cancelled. I know a few guys already went down the get there boats in the water for tomorrow. While I understand that the Hurricane did damage ( I grew up on the beach) the lack on concern for the Hunters that spent time and money for these quota hunts is a disgrace. Cancelling the hunt is one thing but waiting till the day before to cancel, not giving us an extra point (that we are due because of another rejection) and not asking for help after it was offered is complete CensoredCensored. Lost a lot of respect for the Region 7 group.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 31, 2016)

You need to bounce your happy self down to the coast to see the amount of damage that was sustained.
There are going to be major hazards this entire deer season along the coast related to this storm.
It is no simple task just clearing the roads and major paths.

To give you some idea, here is the Main Road at Wassaw on October 26, Ossabaw would have sustained the same.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 31, 2016)

I witnessed the DNR clearing paths to homes of people for days straight just so people could get out of or to their homes to begin repairs even before they started working on the State properties.

Deer season can wait.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 31, 2016)

Sorry you and others missed out on your hunt.  Ever think that the DNR waited till the last minute trying to make the hunt happen and not just so they could give you a hard time?


----------



## jkp (Nov 1, 2016)

First off I think you need to read my post, I am mad about the notification being 36hrs before the hunt (not that it was cancelled) If it wasn't good on Friday then let’s not give lip service and just cancel the hunt with some notice as a courtesy that is what wasn't right.  If the island isn't ready, then err on the side of caution and give notice of the cancellation.  The second part was the rejection point " Which they have now corrected" very nice phone call from the office to clarify (Thank you DNR).  I have never had and don't know anyone who has ever had an issue with the Rangers in Area 7, they have always been great and are a great example of what DNR represents in the coastal community, my issue was with the Administration not the rangers!!

As for "bouncing my happy self down there" I as well as a good number of others did volunteer exactly that, to come and help: we were turned down.  As for damage::

We lost a house in 1996 to Hurricane Fran. We lost a house to storm surge in 1999 to Floyd.  Below are pictures of the neighborhood I grew up in just after Matthew passed, our friends house on the beach that is gone from Matthew, and my friend’s house that burned to the ground from a lightning strike during Matthew.

I am more than aware of what the damage was and still is for many.  Just some courtesy by the administration would have been nice.


----------



## ktc286 (Nov 1, 2016)

jkp said:


> Well I think it really sucks that the Region 7 office said the hunt was still on on Friday and now at 10am on Monday day before the island opens they send out an email saying its cancelled. I know a few guys already went down the get there boats in the water for tomorrow. While I understand that the Hurricane did damage ( I grew up on the beach) the lack on concern for the Hunters that spent time and money for these quota hunts is a disgrace. Cancelling the hunt is one thing but waiting till the day before to cancel, not giving us an extra point (that we are due because of another rejection) and not asking for help after it was offered is complete CensoredCensored. Lost a lot of respect for the Region 7 group.



Geez, I hate to hear that!  Now I am wondering about our hunt that begins next week. We had plans on heading down next Tuesday 11/8.  Guess I better start keeping track of their progress....


----------



## jkp (Nov 1, 2016)

All I can say is maybe with all the calls they got yesterday and today, maybe they will let you know the Friday before.  Good luck I hope you can go and I hope the Kids get to go on their hunt.


----------

